# Another Beaver



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Brother caught another Nice Beaver ----36 lbs male*


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats to your brother


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good size. Love to have a pair of beaver pants. Not so much a coyote coat, though, but a hat would be cool (or, warm).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to him !


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

your brother is putting up the fur, good on him!! that tail looks modified......and he's right handed I see, seems bio wood chipper was fighting with a gas wood chipper .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrts. to the brother Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ya he's having fun--This Beaver was a old war horse --when skinning it out it even had a 22 bullet in his back that had healed over-------he also caught 2 smaller one's last week------sb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> I love eating beaver.......


lol. that's a hairy one most around here are bald, maybe it's mange, the hairy ones are usually the ones that have no contact with others.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Good size beaver, sure had a decent chunk taken out of his tail.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Tell him to subtract 0.064 ounces for that .22 slug. Thats makes the beaver weigh in at 35.996 lbs (bad bad Larry. :fryingpan: )

All kidding aside I think its great and I love the photo's thank-you!

Remember...coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Right handed .....lmao Jimmy shutt


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job to you brother can I move in with you skip you guys have too much up there


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LOL!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *A**S LONG AS YOU HAVE A JOB AND KNOW HOW TO SPLIT WOOD AND SKIN GRIZZ* :smile: :smile:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Well done! I want to kill a few but don't have the means or land to use traps. How does one find them to shoot? Just walk around a pond?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MOST STATES NOT LEGAL TO SHOOT BEAVER TRAPS ONLY BETTER CHECK WITH YOUR DNR------------*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no no in Colorado.........................


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> no no in Colorado.........................


Whats a no no? They're in the small game brochure. Is that just for trapping? Are we allowed to shoot them?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Whats a no no? They're in the small game brochure. Is that just for trapping? Are we allowed to shoot them?


can't speak to the laws in your state but here in idaho you can not shoot them.


----------

